# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox توضيح ؟  حل مشكل هاتف نوكيا 5220 xpress music ضوء ابيض لاتكتمل التشغيل

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اخواني الافاضل احب ان اشارك معكم تجربتي مع الهاتف نوكيا 5220 وهي عندما يشتغل تطلع لك نوكيا ثم ينطفئ لوحده وكل مرة تريد ان تشعله يعطيك نفس المشكل لا يدخل لاي شئ الحل ان شاء الله مجرب مني شخصيا وباخر فلاشة عربية والمرجو التعليم كما في الصورة ولبد من كابل الاصفر الذي ياتي مع البوكس       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  هنا رابط مباشر هناك تلاثة ملفات كلهم شغالين حملهم كلهم وعند وضعهم اعمل كما في الصورة    
ملاحظة اذا كان الجهاز شغال علم على backup rpl و backup simlock

----------


## وئام شادي

مشكور على الشرح الطيب

----------

